# Beatboxen [sic] Bush



## Kreth (Oct 6, 2006)

This video is hilarious!


----------



## bydand (Oct 6, 2006)

That was funny.   Wasn't aware of Dick Chaneys ability either.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 6, 2006)

That was funny!


----------

